# wat ik verwacht werd te doen: aanvaardbaar?



## ThomasK

Voor mij is het nog niet  aanvaardbaar, maar de druk vanuit het Engels is sterk en de uitdrukking is al gangbaar (..._ what I was expected to do_), denk ik, vrees ik. Ik zou eerder schrijven: "... wat van mij verwacht werd." De persoon is bij ons geen DO/lv bij "verwachten" en dus is een passiefconstructie met de persoon als subject in principe onmogelijk. Maar ik las recent meer zulke constructies, onder andere in een Rilke-vertaling van Huub Beurskens, maar helaas, ik vergat ze te noteren!


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Ik ben het erg eens met deze opmerking. De genoemde passief-constructie komt helaas steeds meer voor. Een gevolg van het langzaam verdwijnen van het gebruik van voorzetsels?


----------



## miss estrella

'wat ik geacht werd te doen' kan wel


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk eerder aan anglicisering of comfort: het Engels laat toe heel compact te formuleren. Maar er is ook wel een neiging tot weglating van voorzetsels in Nederland: "Ik kom 8 april bij jou"... ???  Nu, "plaats delict" vind ik ook zoiets geks, maar dat is Vlaams, denk ik...


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

"Plaats delict" wordt ook in Nederland gebruikt. Het is een soort beknopte vaktaal, zoals in "Moeder van patiënt zegt...." Neigt taal niet tot efficiëntie?


----------



## ThomasK

Of ze streeft naar meer gemak of comfort ('efficiëntie' is voor mij in dezen een soort eufemisme). Maar ik volg niet altijd...


----------

